# Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006



## Nordangler (14. August 2006)

Moin Boardies!!!

Hier der Bericht zur Tour.

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Weitere Fotos können hier hochgeladen werden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Baitbuster (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Da hät ich ma mitkommen müssenwennn es nach den fotos geht wars bestimmt lustich#6 
bisdenne


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Der Spaßfaktor war tatsächlich spitzenmäßig


----------



## vazzquezz (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Schöner Bericht! #6 
Danke nochmals für die Orga, Sven !|laola:

Krister


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Echt ein schöner Bericht. #6


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht! #6
> Danke nochmals für die Orga, Sven !|laola:
> Krister




Vielen Dank!!!
Habe ich gerne gemacht.


Sven


----------



## Skorpion (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Danke für den Bericht Sven.#6 Gut geschrieben mit vielen Bildern - so kriegt man einen Eindruck wie`s gelaufen ist. 

@Bulli

Petri zum 1 


@ Passi

Mal wieder ein Bild bei deiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung - Essen.
Du solltest besser aufpassen, sonst wird die Watthose noch zu klein:q und die Mefo Saison kommt immer näher.....#h


----------



## Nordangler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Na dann braucht Passi ja kein Belly mehr.!!! Also lass ihn ruhig mampfen.


Sven


----------



## Goettinger (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder! Echt klasse!


----------



## ralle (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Fein geschrieben Sven !!

Und nochmal Danke an die Orga - Leute !!




Für Insider 

Ich sag nur - so ein "Kuddelmuddel" ne ne ne  

P.S  schon aus diesen Grund sollte Eckernförde gemieden werden


----------



## Hardi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Moin Sven,#h 
danke für den schönen Bericht und natürlich auch für die Bilder. #6 
Gibt die bomben Stimmung an Bord, trotz ausbleibender "maßiger Dorsche", schön wieder.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Mensch Sven, echt ein toller Bericht mit "Schmunzeleinlagen" und super tollen Fotos!  #6  :m 

Besten Dank dafür! #6  |wavey:


----------



## guifri (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

ein nettes päärchen|kopfkrat :q 
danke für den schönen bericht


----------



## goeddoek (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

F E I N E R Bericht, Sven #6 

Vielen Dankfür den tollen Bericht mit wirklich lustigen Fotos.Wär gerne dabei gewesen. Und das nicht erst, nachdem ich die Bilder gesehen habe.

Was war den mit Hardi? Hat der die ganze Zeit ein Nickerchen gemacht |kopfkrat 

Der räumt doch sonst richtig ab  :q 

Na, ja - sich gegen den reimenden Dorschtod STF durchzusetzen is ja auch nich so einfach, näch ?


----------



## Hardi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@goeddoek,
ich habe die meiste Zeit versucht die Vogelnester meiner Wurfmulti zu enttüddeln ...#c, also kaum zeit zum Angeln gehabt  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Hardi schrieb:


> @goeddoek,
> ich habe die meiste Zeit versucht die Vogelnester meiner Wurfmulti zu enttüddeln ...#c, also kaum zeit zum Angeln gehabt
> Gruß Thomas




Also doch geschlafen!!! Und rumgetüddelt hat bestimmt an so einer Einhandrute von ein paar cm.:m 
Seine Augen haben sich immer so gedreht und am Anfang konnte ich mir dieses glückselige Lächeln auf seinem Gesicht nicht erklären.
Aber nun!! Vogelnester!!! Ist klar!!!:q 

Die Tage wird auch ein Video online gestellt.


Sven


----------



## Dorschi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Schöner Bericht! Einziger Wermutstropfen: Ich brauche keine private Krankenversicherung und auch sonst keine Popups!


----------



## Wulli (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Schöner Bericht und nette Fotos! Gott sei Dank bin ich auch auf einem Foto zu sehen, so konnte ich meine Frau davon überzeugen, dass ich tatsächlich angeln war. Bin nämlich zuvor noch nie ohne Fisch nach Hause gekommen...:m :q 

Vielen Dank nochmals an dieser Stelle für die saubere Orga, Sven! War ne echt lustige Veranstaltung!

bin nächstes mal garantiert wieder dabei, aber nur, wenn Vazzquezz wieder neben mir steht, das trainiert das Zwerchfell:q :q :q 

Wulli


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Joo,Super Bericht,da is alles in Wort und Bild wie da Tag auf See war.
Super lustig

Peter


----------



## Jan77 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

:m 





Wulli schrieb:


> bin nächstes mal garantiert wieder dabei, aber nur, wenn Vazzquezz wieder neben mir steht, das trainiert das Zwerchfell:q :q :q
> Wulli


:m 

Das nächste Mal haben wir gar keine Zeit zu Lachen, da wird Fisch gefangen. 

Aber wenn das die nächsten Veranstaltungen so weitergeht dann glaubt uns doch kein Mensch mehr das wir angeln können. 

Die Jungs und Deerns aus dem World Wibe Web die übers Angeln schreiben können, aber selber noch nicht einen Fisch gefangen haben.


----------



## Nordangler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht! Einziger Wermutstropfen: Ich brauche keine private Krankenversicherung und auch sonst keine Popups!



Stell bitte einmal dein Popupblocker ein. Bei mir kommen keine Popups.

Sven


----------



## norge_klaus (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Hi Sven, feiner Bericht, der unsere Erlebnisse und Eindrücke von dieser Tour bestens wiedergibt ! Nur gut, das sich meine Maus auf dem Kutter ordentlich ausgepennt hat (ihre Schlafzeit war aber sicher nur in der Damenwertung Platz 1). War froh, das ich im Auto kurz hinter Hannover abgewechselt wurd und dann bis daheim (22.58 Uhr) pennen konnte.

Gruß norge_klaus

PS: Habe ja auch einen guten Vorschlag für die 4. Boardietour, die auch bei einigen Teilnehmern bereits auf Interessse gestoßen ist. Also "RotzPotz", melde Dich doch mal per PN bei mir !


----------



## Kurzer (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Schöner Bericht! Danke schön!


----------



## vazzquezz (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Hardi schrieb:


> @goeddoek,
> ich habe die meiste Zeit versucht die Vogelnester meiner Wurfmulti zu enttüddeln ...#c, also kaum zeit zum Angeln gehabt
> Gruß Thomas


@Hardy: Ich glaube, Du musst mehr durchziehen ... Dann gibt´s keine Perücken!!!
(Frag mal stingray, der hat schon diverse Montagen von mir bis zum Horizont fliegen sehen - mit gerissener Schnur ! :m )
@wulli: Vielleicht können wir ja Platzwünsche bei RotzProtz einreichen ... #6 
V.


----------



## Hardi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Also doch geschlafen!!! Und rumgetüddelt hat bestimmt an so einer Einhandrute von ein paar cm.:m
> Seine Augen haben sich immer so gedreht und am Anfang konnte ich mir dieses glückselige Lächeln auf seinem Gesicht nicht erklären.
> Aber nun!! Vogelnester!!! Ist klar!!!:q


Bist Du verrückt, doch nicht bei Nordwind .....



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Hardy: Ich glaube, Du musst mehr durchziehen ... Dann gibt´s keine Perücken!!!
> (Frag mal stingray, der hat schon diverse Montagen von mir bis zum Horizont fliegen sehen - mit gerissener Schnur ! :m )


Bin ja noch in den Anfängen, kommen wieder 2 Zentrifugal-brems-klötzchen mehr rein in die Rolle..... 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## guifri (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

na das wär doch super, wenn wir jetzt schon unsere platzwünsche mit einreichen können....

ich wünsche mir stf als nachbarn, dann brauch ich keine vorfächer knüpfen und der hendrik kann auch wieder neben mir stehen, ist ein angenehmer zeitgenosse :m 

und angelcarsten sollte mindestabstand halten, was der ausdünstet, macht andere noch besoffen |wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> na das wär doch super, wenn wir jetzt schon unsere platzwünsche mit einreichen können....
> 
> ich wünsche mir stf als nachbarn, dann brauch ich keine vorfächer knüpfen und der hendrik kann auch wieder neben mir stehen, ist ein angenehmer zeitgenosse :m
> 
> und angelcarsten sollte mindestabstand halten, was der ausdünstet, macht andere noch besoffen |wavey:




Faule Socke !!!!:g:g:g:g:g:g


Der  STF  #6


----------



## guifri (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

ich würd dir auch wieder nen dorsch abgeben


----------



## goeddoek (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Hardi schrieb:


> @goeddoek,
> ich habe die meiste Zeit versucht die Vogelnester meiner Wurfmulti zu enttüddeln ...#c, also kaum zeit zum Angeln gehabt
> Gruß Thomas



Wurfmulti|kopfkrat 


Wat wullt ook mit so'n nejmoedschen Kraam. Dor könnt wi olden doch neet mit üm  :m :q


----------



## vazzquezz (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Hardi schrieb:


> Bist Du verrückt, doch nicht bei Nordwind .....
> Bin ja noch in den Anfängen, kommen wieder 2 Zentrifugal-brems-klötzchen mehr rein in die Rolle.....
> Gruß Thomas


Nee ne, lass die man draussen! Aber wenn Du mehr Gas gibst reisst die Schnur direkt an der Spule, und du musst nicht mehr lang tüdeln, sondern nur noch neu anknoten ... :q :q :q


----------



## Hardi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@Vazzquezz, mußt mal den Auslöser drücken beim Wurf ... , dann bleibt das auch alles ganz ...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Sven,toller Bericht und prima Bilder,bin mal gespannt auf den Film.
Jibt von mir die Note : 1aaaaaaaaa#6#6#6#6#6#6


Der  STF :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> ein nettes päärchen|kopfkrat :q
> danke für den schönen bericht











Tja,deiner war
eindeutig läänger.....

Der  STF   :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

und dann noch mit meinem GUMMI...

Der  STF  #6


----------



## BennyO (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Schöner Berciht und aschöne Bilde


Gruß Benny


----------



## vazzquezz (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Hardi schrieb:


> @Vazzquezz, mußt mal den Auslöser drücken beim Wurf ... , dann bleibt das auch alles ganz ...


Ach DAFÜR ist die Taste da...
Ich hab bisher immer die Bremse total aufgedreht!
|muahah: 
V. 
P.S.: Mach ich bei der Stationären auch immer - Bügel zu, Bremse total auf, weil´s geiler klingt ... :m 
Um auf Weite zu kommen muß man zwar etwas schwerer angeln, aber was tut man nicht alles für seinen Spaß!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



goeddoek schrieb:


> F E I N E R Bericht, Sven #6
> 
> Vielen Dankfür den tollen Bericht mit wirklich lustigen Fotos.Wär gerne dabei gewesen. Und das nicht erst, nachdem ich die Bilder gesehen habe.
> 
> ...




Hallo,habe ich nur Bildgerecht präsentiert,mehr nich ....:q:q:q


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Sven, feiner Bericht, der unsere Erlebnisse und Eindrücke von dieser Tour bestens wiedergibt ! Nur gut, das sich meine Maus auf dem Kutter ordentlich ausgepennt hat (ihre Schlafzeit war aber sicher nur in der Damenwertung Platz 1). War froh, das ich im Auto kurz hinter Hannover abgewechselt wurd und dann bis daheim (22.58 Uhr) pennen konnte.
> 
> Gruß norge_klaus
> 
> PS: Habe ja auch einen guten Vorschlag für die 4. Boardietour, die auch bei einigen Teilnehmern bereits auf Interessse gestoßen ist. Also "RotzPotz", melde Dich doch mal per PN bei mir !




Nun,kläre uns " Nichtwissenden " mal auf,was Du 
ausgehekt hast ??????|kopfkrat


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> ich würd dir auch wieder nen dorsch abgeben




Wenn´s so iss,kannste gerne neben mir stehen !!!!!:q:q:q


Der  STF  :g


----------



## guifri (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

ja klar, und bei sonnenschein hätte ich auch ein schattenplätzchen 

ok, ich duck mich ganz shcnell wech...


----------



## Hendrik (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> na das wär doch super, wenn wir jetzt schon unsere platzwünsche mit einreichen können....
> ich wünsche mir stf als nachbarn, dann brauch ich keine vorfächer knüpfen und der hendrik kann auch wieder neben mir stehen, ist ein angenehmer zeitgenosse :m
> und angelcarsten sollte mindestabstand halten, was der ausdünstet, macht andere noch besoffen |wavey:



...gerne wieder :m  , kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn Du mal wieder an der Küste bist !


----------



## Stingray (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Schöner Bericht Sven #6 . Und tolle Bilder #6 .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Toffee (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@all
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an die ganze Truppe für die klasse Tour!! 
Boardies + Kuttertour = *ganz großes Kino**:l *

Mir hat der Tag sehr viel Spaß gemacht.Hätte nur viel lieber 300 Dorsche mehr zu messen gehabt* *
Das nehme ich mir dann halt fürs nächste Jahr vor.

Bei der Meinung über die Fahrweise des Kapitäns und des Mittagessens bin ich der selben Ansicht der Tourteilnehmer, die hier schon angeklungen ist.

Gerade weil das Boot gechartert war, konnte man vom Bootsführer erwarten, daß er sich mit dem Veranstalter oder Organisator abstimmt, welche Fanggründe noch anzulaufen wären, damit sich die Fischkisten auch füllten.
Unternehmerisch gedacht, war die Tour des Kapitäns bestimmt nicht.

@Sven
Guter, informativer Bericht und Danke für die Orga!!!#6 #6 #6 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@Toffee,
lass beim nächsten mal deinen MP3 Player zu hause oder unter Deck|smash:,denn der Junge is schon lange wieder zu Hause und vor Madagaskar lagen wir die längste Zeit,der Holzmichl is auch wohl auf:q,ansonsten fertige dir für das Ding schon mal ein BellyBoat oder etwas in der Art|muahah:an.

|sagnix

Peter


----------



## Toffee (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Toffee,
> lass beim nächsten mal deinen MP3 Player zu hause oder unter Deck|smash:,denn der Junge is schon lange wieder zu Hause und vor Madagaskar lagen wir die längste Zeit,der Holzmichl is auch wohl auf:q,ansonsten fertige dir für das Ding schon mal ein BellyBoat oder etwas in der Art|muahah:an.
> 
> |sagnix
> ...


 
Habe versucht,dem Player das schonend beizubringen|director: :
Sein Kommentar war :
"Heut' ist nicht alle Tage, ich komme wieder, keine Frage...."

|clown: 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Hardi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Ich habe auch noch ein Bild gwefunden, hier die Anweisungen für den Tag ...  So war das in Wirklichkeit....:q  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelcarsten (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Super Bericht  und Super Fotos


Bis zur nächsten Tour, wo ich wieder 100% dabei bin egal wohin

Gruss Carsten|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## angelcarsten (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> na das wär doch super, wenn wir jetzt schon unsere platzwünsche mit einreichen können....
> 
> ich wünsche mir stf als nachbarn, dann brauch ich keine vorfächer knüpfen und der hendrik kann auch wieder neben mir stehen, ist ein angenehmer zeitgenosse :m
> 
> und angelcarsten sollte mindestabstand halten, was der ausdünstet, macht andere noch besoffen |wavey:


Stand ich neben dir#c #c ich glaub nicht


----------



## guifri (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

nee.standst du nicht..wie denn?..hast ja die meiste zeit gelegen...aber die wenigen male, die du an mir vorbeigelaufen bist, haben mir nen flash versetzt:#2: |engel:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> nee.standst du nicht..wie denn?..hast ja die meiste zeit gelegen...aber die wenigen male, die du an mir vorbeigelaufen bist, haben mir nen flash versetzt:#2: |engel:



Hee,von deinen Fröschen am Samstag will ich garnicht reden..:q
Ich bewahre stillschweigen.....


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Nordangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Da sieht man, womit ich mich als Nordangler auseinander setzen mußte. 
Sage da nur: puhha

Aber eigentlich waren sie ja alle lieb. Leicht geistig verwirrt aber lieb. 

Sven


----------



## guifri (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@STF

Stillschweigen...da gibt´s nichts zu schweigen....bei der Entengrütze auf´m Teich ist doch klar, dass der eine oder andere Frosch rüberspringt...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> @STF
> 
> Stillschweigen...da gibt´s nichts zu schweigen....bei der Entengrütze auf´m Teich ist doch klar, dass der eine oder andere Frosch rüberspringt...




Sollten die entwickelten Bilder ´nen leichten grau Schleier
haben,weißte ja bestimmt warum !!!!:g

Der  STF  #6


----------



## Esox_Maximus (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Soooo, fertig. Ich habe den versprochenen Film gerade auf meinen Server geladen. Ich hoffe er gefällt euch. Den Film findet ihr hier

Es kann sein das einige noch den neuen Flash Player brauchen, den könnt ihr hier runter laden

Achtung ISDN Benutzer der Film hat 20 MB


----------



## angelcarsten (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> nee.standst du nicht..wie denn?..hast ja die meiste zeit gelegen...aber die wenigen male, die du an mir vorbeigelaufen bist, haben mir nen flash versetzt:#2: |engel:


 
Babble ned so ein Scheiss,wenn man müd ist muss man doch schlafen.

Und der flash waren bestimmt deine Frösche|kopfkrat


----------



## Toffee (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Echt Genialer Film!!!!Klasse!!!#6 #6 

Er erhält von mir 4 Oscars:
1. Bester Film#6 
2.Beste Kameraführung#6 
3.Bester Soundtrack#6 
4.Bester Hauptdarsteller  (der Dorsch)#6 


Gruß Toffee


----------



## angelcarsten (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Soooo, fertig. Ich habe den versprochenen Film gerade auf meinen Server geladen. Ich hoffe er gefällt euch. Den Film findet ihr hier
> 
> Es kann sein das einige noch den neuen Flash Player brauchen, den könnt ihr hier runter laden
> 
> Achtung ISDN Benutzer der Film hat 20 MB


 
Super Klasse  Spitze|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

Carsten


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Super Klasse der Streifen !!!!#6#6#6#6#6

Da werden wieder Erinnerungen wach ......:q:q:q:q

Aber wo ist denn bitte meine " Prügelszene " geblieben ??? |gr:



Der   STF  :g


----------



## Ines (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Großes Kino, Esox Maximus, alle Achtung, ich bin beeindruckt.
Auch von mir ein paar Oscars.|schild-g



Gruß, Ines


----------



## Hardi (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Klasse Film, beim abspielen rieche ich wieder die Seeluft. #6 
Danke Dir dafür.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## stadtmaus (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Ich bin absolut von den Socken! Sehr feines Filmchen.
Aber ... ich vermisse die Katzen!


----------



## Esox_Maximus (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

es freut mich sehr das der Film euch gefallen hat und noch gefällt. Danke dafür. 

#d |kopfkrat Ja die Katzen habe ich vergessen|peinlich 

viel mir zum Schluss erst auf


----------



## Die Gummitanke (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Hi Esox, feines Filmchen !!!!!

ÄÄhhh, deine Anfrage bezüglich Einlösung deines Gutscheines, wer mitkommt ???
Also, Ich gehe gerne mal mit Dir angeln, aber den Gutschein von de Si...e mußte alleine verfahren.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Nordangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Sauberes Ding!!! Esox ich bin stolz auf dich. Du darfst Papa zu mir sagen.
"Lob und Anerkennung von meiner Seite"


Sven


----------



## Stingray (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Schließe mich den Vorpostern an. Super Film #6 . Könnte schon wieder los. Nur mit nem anderen Schiff :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## vazzquezz (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@all:
Nu wartet doch erstmal Sven´s Telefonat mit Claus ab!!!
Fänd ich kulant, wenn da noch ´ne Revengetour zum Sonderpreis bei rumkommt!!! 
Die Chance zur Wiedergutmachung sollte man der MS SImone gönnen ...
Mal sehen, was die Eckernförder Jungs unter Druck dann so fischtechnisch drauf haben! :g 
Ärgerlich nur, wenn sie nochmal mit ´ner AB-Tour los sind, und dann ... kommt wieder nix ...!!!
V.


----------



## Nordangler (18. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Soooo, fertig. Ich habe den versprochenen Film gerade auf meinen Server geladen. Ich hoffe er gefällt euch. Den Film findet ihr hier
> Es kann sein das einige noch den neuen Flash Player brauchen, den könnt ihr hier runter laden
> Achtung ISDN Benutzer der Film hat 20 MB



Falls sich noch jemand den Film reinziehen will.

Gruß  Sven


----------



## mb243 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

zuerst einmal :

RESPEKT !​#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
Sehr geiler Film !!! Absolut top! Auch wenn ich leider nicht mit dabei sein konnte, dieser Film hat mich dafür entschädigt! (= kann man Dich buchen!???? )
so und nun zur Ausfahrt:
Die MS Simone ist seit ca. 4-5 Jahren mein Stamm-Kutter und das sicherlich nicht ohne Grund. Kein - aber wirklich auch kein anderer Kapitän der westl. Ostsee ist sonst so dermaßen motiviert seinen Gästen volle Fischkisten zu ermöglichen.
Wieso, weshalb und warum es diesmal nicht so wahr, kann ich natürlich auch nicht erklären!?? #c 
Falls es da eine Kulanz-Regelung geben sollte ( und die wird es meiner Meinung nach definitiv geben!!!), dann muss man Claus und der Simone noch eine Chance geben!!! Bei ca. 20 Ausfahrten im Jahr und das über 4-5 Jahre verteilt, kann ich mich doch nicht so arg getäuscht haben!???!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esox_Maximus (19. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@*mb243*

*klar kann man mich buchen schließlich verdiene ich ja damit mein Geld*


----------



## BennyO (19. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Super KLasse Film.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Nordangler (19. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Esox vieleicht sollten wir uns zusammen tun!!! #6 Ich filme und du schneidest#6 

Aber die Boardies haben recht. Du hast eine Menge daraus gemacht.


Sven


----------



## Wulli (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @all:
> Nu wartet doch erstmal Sven´s Telefonat mit Claus ab!!!
> Fänd ich kulant, wenn da noch ´ne Revengetour zum Sonderpreis bei rumkommt!!!
> Die Chance zur Wiedergutmachung sollte man der MS SImone gönnen ...
> ...



Moin, 

hat denn derweil schon mal jemand mit dem Kpt. telefoniert? Würde mich mal interessieren, was er gesagt hat.

Wulli


----------



## vazzquezz (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat denn derweil schon mal jemand mit dem Kpt. telefoniert? Würde mich mal interessieren, was er gesagt hat.
> 
> Wulli



@wulli: Das war Gedankenübertragung! Wollte gerade mal schauen, ob´s da schon News gibt ... #6 

V.

P.S.: Schade, daß ich am 30.09 nicht kann, aber LL ist ja auch nicht schlecht ...:q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Hier mal das Paradebeispiel, wie es laufen sollte, wenn der "RICHTIGE KPT." dabei ist und das Ruder in die Hand nimmt......:r:r:r


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1258835&postcount=570


----------



## Honeyball (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Zumindest scheint Claus wieder da zu sein.
Bin mal gespannt, ob jetzt irgendwas von ihm nachkommt.

Sven wird uns sicherlich informieren, wenn's was Neues gibt.


----------



## pitus02 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Zumindest scheint Claus wieder da zu sein.
> Bin mal gespannt, ob jetzt irgendwas von ihm nachkommt.
> 
> Sven wird uns sicherlich informieren, wenn's was Neues gibt.



Es Währe zumindest schade wenn er sich gar nicht rührt.
Aber wie schon gesagt wir warten es mal ab


----------



## Die Gummitanke (23. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Na schade, bis jetzt hat sich wohl noch nichts gerührt !!!!!


----------



## vazzquezz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@franky v. T. : Stimmt mich auch etwas nachdenklich ...#d 

@Nordangler: Sven, wat is los? Noch keinen Kontakt gehabt?? Dann wär´s wenigstens zu erklären!#6 

V.


----------



## Nordangler (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

So habe mit Claus telefoniert!!!
Dabei habe ich beide Punkte angesprochen.

zu Punkt 1 : Die beiden Skipper waren erfahrene Männer und wußten was sie dort machten. Laut Claus seine Aussage, ist zur Zeit aus Sauerstoffarmut und der erhöhten Wassertemperatur nichts anderes möglich gewesen. Fisch war devinitiv dort.
Aber halt nicht in Beisslaune was die geringen Fänge auch erklären würde. Auch ist es klar das jeder Tag anders ist. Würde sich dann auch mit meiner Aussage decken. Es gibt Tage wo nur kleine dort sind, andere wo nur große zu fangen sind. 
Da ich dort meinen Campingplatz habe, kann ich es auch bestätigen. Überall woanders ist das selbe Problem gewesen. Keine Fische oder nur kleine waren in der westlichen Ostsee zu fangen.

zu Punkt 2: Claus war entsetzt, dass wir Gulaschsuppe bekommen haben, statt richtiges Gulasch mit Nudeln, wie vereinbart. Ich denke, dass dem Koch heute gewaltig die Leviten gelesen werden!!!
Claus hat sich dafür mehrmals entschuldigt. Bei einer nächsten Tour unserer Seite aus, wird dies nicht mehr vorkommen. Kann also angehen, dass wir beim nächsten Mal dort kein Essen zu bezahlen brauchen als Wiedergutmachung.

Fazit: Ich denke, wir sollten Claus auf jeden Fall noch einmal die Chance geben, das wieder gut zu machen und denke dass wir zumindest die Simone noch einmal chartern sollten. Dann eben halt im Frühling oder im Herbst.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Is mir alles Latte, wenn ich ehrlich bin! Für den Fisch kann keiner was. Das hatten wir ja nun schon. Sauerstoffmangel!!! Wenn ich das höre, könnte ich reihern. Die Wochen zuvor wurde überall gut gefangen. Nur in dieser Woche, wo wir loswaren, waren die Fänge schlecht. Claus sollte es sich nicht all zu leicht machen mit dieser Aussage. Für mich ne schlechte Ausrede. Wenn kein Fisch da ist, dann ist keiner da. WAS hat er denn dazu gesagt, dass seine beiden erfahrenen ERSATZSKIPPER immer im Kreis gefahren sind? Es gibt schon weitaus mehrere Stellen in der Ecke da oben! Das Essen war mir auch total egal. Er sollte sich eher Gedanken über die Art und Weise der Fahreigenschaften der anderen machen, als um die Suppe......

Ich bin enttäuscht und werde wohl eher nicht mehr mit der SIMONE fahren. Jedenfalls nicht, bevor ich was äußerst Gutes gehört habe........ 

Und gelockt werden will ich auch nicht mit ner Freisuppe! 

Mag ja auch sein, dass ich überreagiere, aber es hat nicht jeder soviel Kohle, um mehrere Ausfahrten im Jahr zu machen.........


Und jedes Jahr auf dem selben Kudda hab ich auch keine Lust..... Kann mal wieder was neues her!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Ich war zwar net mit,und möchte mich auch net einmischen.ABER -ich fahre ca. 4mal im Jahr mit der Simone raus,und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ihr solltet net überreagieren,denn ihr bringt auch net jeden Tag die gleiche Leistung auf Eurer Maloche-oder#c |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet net überreagieren,denn ihr bringt auch net jeden Tag die gleiche Leistung auf Eurer Maloche-oder#c |kopfkrat



Also ich schon.... Kann ich von mir mit weisser Weste behaupten..... :q:q:q


----------



## Baitbuster (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



> Zitat von Dorsch888
> Ich war zwar net mit,und möchte mich auch net einmischen.ABER -ich fahre ca. 4mal im Jahr mit der Simone raus,und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Ihr solltet net überreagieren,denn ihr bringt auch net jeden Tag die gleiche Leistung auf Eurer Maloche-oder#c |kopfkrat


Ich kann mich Dorsch888 nur anschließen, immer wenn ich von Laboa z.B rausfahre habe ich immer gut gefangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardi (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Ich nehme die Aussage, mal so zur Kenntnis.
Wenn kein Fisch da ist, oder der Fisch nicht beißt, oder nur kleiner Fisch da ist, dann kann man das auch so zur Kentnis nehmen. Ich Kenne Skipper/Kapitäne, die sich und die Angler an Board nicht aufgeben, schon gar nicht bei einer Vollcharter ! Die suchen, die Fahren die machen und tun. Die geben alles und fahren nicht im Kreis. Ich habe keinen Roten Kutter aus Maasholm gesehen, die haben anscheinend ihr Glück richtung Dänemark versucht. Ich angel nun seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr vom Kutter, ich kann nur sagen, sowas wie bei unserer BKT habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
P.S. die "SIMONE R" kenne ich noch aus Maasholm, bin schon ca. 100 mal mit dem Kutter von Maasholm aus, draußen gewesen, von Kindesalter an.
Mich sieht der Kutter nie wieder.


----------



## vazzquezz (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Hardi schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Aussage, mal so zur Kenntnis....



So sehe ich das auch!

Ich habe nicht den Ansatz , daß ich NIE wieder mit der Simone fahren würde, doch hätte mich ein Einlenken des Besitzers "positiver motiviert" dort nochmal eine Fahrt zu machen! 

Suppe oder Gulasch ist für mich schnuppe! Das was mich interessiert ist ... FISCH! Und das geht wohl allen hier so #6 ! 

Das was den Teilnehmern , so mein Eindruck, sauer aufgestoßen ist, ist , daß die "Wenn-angeblich-auch-nicht-wahr"-Pseudo-Seemannschaft nur vor Damp rumgegurkt ist, und nicht wirklich RUMPROBIERT hat! (und damit meine ich nicht: Hochprozentiges Zeugs von Tortuga-Island! , sondern Fisch zu finden... #h )

V.

P.S.: Das Angebot, dort die nächste BKT zu zelebrieren sollte m. E. unter den gegebenen Umständen nur unter "GEWALTIG" veränderten Richt-Konditionen stattfinden ...

( Nr.1: Claus fährt selbst! ...
Zur Erweiterung freigegeben ...)


----------



## vazzquezz (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Baitbuster schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Dorsch888 nur anschließen, immer wenn ich von Laboa z.B rausfahre habe ich immer gut gefangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



@Baitbuster: Sorry, aber Dein Posting ist in diesem Fall so hilfreich wie: Jedesmal wenn ich rausfahre, fang ich vor Pelzerhaken gut Platten ... |wavey:  

Nix für ungut ...

V.


----------



## Hardi (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Für mich als Norddeutscher, war die BKT dennoch eine super Tour. Ich habe wieder ein paar neue Gesichter hinter den "Nicknamen" persönlich kennen gelernt, und die Stimmung unter uns, möchte ich auch bei der nächsten BKT nicht missen. Für mich war es eine Stunde Anfahrt. Wir haben hier im Norden, Boardis als Gäste gehabt, die eine weite Anreise und Übernachtung auf sich genommen haben. Und dann sowas. Ich wünsche mir, dass wir bei der nächsten Vollcharter als "ANGLER"BOARDIS für die BKT, solche Pannen umgehen. Ich wünsche mir einen Partner/Kutter der genau an diesem Tag, nicht nur an den anderen 364 Tagen im Jahr, geil auf Fisch ist. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Die Gummitanke (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Sehe ich genauso wie Hardi und Vazzquezz.
Brauche ich nur zu sagen, nächste BKT bitte auf enm anderen Kutter. Der Kutter der vor Damp viel Fisch gefangen hat muß erst noch geboren werden. Ich bin viel mit `m Kutter draußen, vor Damp habe ich auf `m Kutter noch nie was gefangen. Mit dem Kleinboot ist das was Anderes. Jeder Kapitän hätte spätestens um 11 das Fanggebiet verlassen und was Anderes versucht.
Wenns nicht klappt, ok, aber wenigstens versuchen !!!

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Nordangler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Ist auch alles ok was ihr sagt. Denke aber trotzdem was vazzquezz  geschrieben hat. Zumindest irgendwann noch einmal testen. Dann aber unter Claus seine Leitung.
Esox Maximus hat ja noch eine Freifahrt. Wenn er möchte begleite ich ihn. Dann werden wir ja sehen, was dabei rauskommt. 
Es sagt ja keiner, das wir nächstes Jahr mit ihm fahren sollen. Aber wer weiß, vieleicht übernächstes Jahr oder das Jahr darauf.
Zumindest eine Chance sollte man Claus geben das wieder gut zu machen.

Sven


----------



## Wulli (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Moin,

erstmal sollten wir hier klar und deutlich nochmals die Organisatoren hervorheben, die das alles echt gut gemacht haben! Nicht, dass Ihr denkt, ihr könntet was dafür, dass kein(bzw. sehr wenig) Fisch gefangen wurde#6  
Ich habe mich auf der MS Peter am nächsten Tag erkundigt. Das mit dem Sauerstoffmangel ist ja schon richtig, jedoch ist hier ja nun auch mehrmals gesagt worden, dass der Skip die Aussicht auf Damp anscheinend sehr geliebt hat:q .

Auf der Peter wurde an dem Tag übrigens sehr gut gefangen...

Der Skip hätte eben mal andere Stellen und vllt. tiefere Gewässer anfahren müssen. Ich denke der Sprit ist derzeit sehr teuer und weite Wege werden ungern in Kauf genommen. Oder der Skip hatte einfach keine Lust,|evil:  den Eindruck hatte ich jedenfalls. Außerdem sollte man Claus vllt. auch mal vorsichtig auf den Zustand seines Bootes hinweisen. So einen dreckigen Kutter habe ich noch nicht gesehen, tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen, aber irgendwie war das nicht sehr appetitlich. Über das WC habe ich mich ja beteits ausgelassen....#d  

Fazit: Wenn ich eine Horde Boardies zu Besuch auf meinen Kutter bekomme (und das wußten die) reiße ich mir für die Jungzz den Alllerwertesten auf und fahre nicht Karussel. Wenn dann trotzdem wenig Fisch gefangen wird(was ja nun wirklich vorkommen kann), unterhalte ich die Jungs wenigstens ein bischen. (da geht halt mal einer mit ner Kiste Bier rum und gibt einen aus, oder so...) Nicht das ich jetzt unbedingt scharf auf ein Freibier bin, aber es wäre eine gute Sache gewesen, zu zeigen, dass man alles versucht um eine schöne Fahrt zu präsentieren. #t Schließlich weiß ich ja, dass hier am nächsten Tag viel geschrieben wird!
Fazit Fazit: Jederzeit mit Euch wieder, aber bitte ein anderer Kudder!

Wulli


----------



## guifri (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

so, ich auch noch mal.

bin bisher immer gerne mit claus gefahren.

aber nur mit claus und nicht mit den ersatz-heinis.

der ersatz-siggi mag ja erfahrung haben, aber halt keinen bock. und das kriegt claus ja nicht mit, wenn er nicht fährt! der andere ersatzcapt´n hat definitiv KEINE erfahrung mit anglern.

ebenso hat claus nicht mitbekommen, dass das schiff wie sau aussah. bin schon öfter mitgefahren, aber der olle ersatzcapt´n ist ja morgens noch mim schlauch da rum und wollte notdürftig sauber machen.

ich bin nach wie vor sauer, dass claus nicht selbst gefahren ist, obwohl er es am freitag zugesagt hatte...verar....en kann ich mich selbst.

übrigens: der dorsch auf meinem avatar hatte am vortag der kuddertour auch akuten sauerstoffmangel, da haben Seeteufelfreund und ich sowohl ihn als auch 15 weitere Dorsche auf´m Kleinboot von befreit. Komisch nur, dass die Kleinboote vor Damp um uns rum, ebenfalls etliche Dorsche mit Sauerstoffmangel verhaften konnten.


----------



## Stingray (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Kann also angehen, dass wir beim nächsten Mal dort kein Essen zu bezahlen brauchen als Wiedergutmachung.
> Fazit: Ich denke, wir sollten Claus auf jeden Fall noch einmal die Chance geben, das wieder gut zu machen und denke dass wir zumindest die Simone noch einmal chartern sollten. Dann eben halt im Frühling oder im Herbst.


 

OK. Aber statt des Gratisessen, würde ich eine Direktabholung von den Landungsbrücken als Wiedergutmachung anerkennen  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pma-angeln (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Moin Sven
Dein Optimismus in Ehren, aber wenn mir ein Kapitän solch eine Antwort darauf gibt, verdient er keine 2. Chance, denn
dieses sind einfach nur *Ausreden*. Ob wir jetzt Gulaschnudelsuppe oder Gulasch mit Nudeln bekommen ist
mir wurst, das wenig Fisch gefangen wurde ist zwar ärgerlich, denke gerade an die, die nicht gleich in der Nähe wohnen, aber auch nicht der Punkt. 

Das aber die sogenannten erfahrenen Skipper die angeblich
jede menge Fisch auf dem Echo hatten !!!????!!!!
Sollten vieleicht nächstes mal das *Testbildmodus *ausschalten.

auf diesen Wassertiefen vor Damp kann man nämlich nur
jedemenge Kraut erbeuten, aber keine Dorsche.

Zudem kann ich Wulli´s Äuserung zum Zustand des Bootes
nur beistimmen.

Ohne Schwimmanzug und wenn man keinen harten Magen hat, was die Sauberkeit angeht,sollte man diesen Kutter meide.

Daher meine Meinung : er hatte seine Chance

Er Wusste das das AB an Bord war und kein Kegelverein.

Ist so ziemlich das gleiche wie wenn man die Bildzeitung
so verarschen würde. 
Der hätte dann auch richtige Probleme mit seiner Zukunft.

Daher : ich auf der Simone ? nein Danke, gibt bessere .


----------



## Honeyball (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Also, die Ausrede mit den Spritpreisen (Wullis Posting) zieht auch nicht. Am Samstag ist er mit uns bis Dänemark und zurück gefahren, ohne auch nur einen Versuch zu unternehmen.

Die meisten von Euch haben's erfasst: Wir, die wir von weit her kommen, wollen in erster Linie Fisch, denn gut zu Mittag essen kann ich hier in Dortmund auch.
Als einer, der bisher auf jeder Boardietour genau 1 (in Worten einen) Dorsch gefangen hat, kann ich mich ja noch nicht mal beschweren.
Trotzdem: Nur die Aussicht auf ein besseres Mittagessen ist für mich zu wenig für 'ne zweite Chance. 'Ne Freifahrt mit Spritumlage *und* ein lecker Mittag und ich bin dabei, trotz des weiten Weges.


----------



## Hardi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



guifri schrieb:


> übrigens: der dorsch auf meinem avatar hatte am vortag der kuddertour auch akuten sauerstoffmangel, da haben Seeteufelfreund und ich sowohl ihn als auch 15 weitere Dorsche auf´m Kleinboot von befreit. Komisch nur, dass die Kleinboote vor Damp um uns rum, ebenfalls etliche Dorsche mit Sauerstoffmangel verhaften konnten.


 
Dazu, dass die Kleinboote fangen, möchte ich mich auch noch mal kurz äussern.
Das ist völlig normal. In diesem Falle kann der, egal welcher Skipper/Kapitän eines Kutters nichts dafür. Ein 26 Meter Kutter mit einem Diesel und einem Schatten, dem tatsächlichen Schatten, dem Lärmschatten (z.B. die Fette Machine) und dem elektrische Schatten, jagen die Fische in der Andrift vor dem Kutter her, bzw. vergraulen die Fische. Das Phänomen erübrigt sich aber ab einer Wassertiefe von ca. 14-17 Metern. Abhängig von den verschiedensten Faktoren ...
Das es sich so darstellt, sollte eine Skipper/Kapitän aber eigentlich wissen...... Ich denke nur daran wie bei 11 Metern der Rückwärtsgang reingehauen wurde. Schraubendorsche wurden übrigens am Nachmittag auch nicht gefangen ....
Gruß Thomas


----------



## guifri (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

@hardi

richig, dass mit der wassertiefe und maschine.
da widersprechen wir uns auch nicht, so viel zum thema erfahrener skipper. teilweise lief die maschine ja einfach durch.



und bei sauerstoffmangel bleibe ich nicht bei 11m wassertiefe!!!!

aber es ist müßig:

anglerisch gesehen war es einfach kacke und in erster linie trägt der capt´n dafür die verantwortung.

ich will auch nicht ausschließen, dass ich als einzelner noch mal mit der simone fahre. dann werde ich aber meine meinung dem claus zu der ab-tour auch persönlich übermitteln.

aber eine ab-entschädigungskuttertour halte ich für quatsch.

er hat  tatsächlich die chance gehabt,es besser zu machen und die ausreden wegen seiner hilfskapitäne (muss da an die flenswerbung denken, von wegen mütze und charisma) sind einfach zu dürftig. 

das war´s jetzt aber von mir zu dem thema, sonst krieg ich wieder sodbrennen!


----------



## vazzquezz (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Hmmm... Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke:

Eigentlich ist es müßig, drüber zu diskutieren, ob nochmals Simone oder nicht!

Die Verantwortung hierüber liegt nämlich nur bei ...


...


ROTZPROTZ !!! :m :m :m 

Somit ist die "Schuldfrage" für 2007 schonmal geklärt :q !!!

Bleibt nur noch abzuwarten, welchen Kutter er aussucht ...


V.


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

Ich denke, wir sollten dieses Thema nun langsam beenden.
Jeder hat seine Meinung, Unwillen, usw. zur Kenntis gegeben.

Passiert ist passiert. Außerdem steht der nächste Kutter bestimmt schon fest. Sehen wir, was der uns bringt.


Sven


----------



## worker_one (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Fips III schrieb:


> Leute, Angler,
> 
> regt Euch ab.
> 
> ...



Guckst du hier
Scheint aber möglich zu sein, wenn man nen Kapitän hat, der sich voll reinkniet.


----------



## Wulli (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten dieses Thema nun langsam beenden.
> Jeder hat seine Meinung, Unwillen, usw. zur Kenntis gegeben.
> 
> Passiert ist passiert. Außerdem steht der nächste Kutter bestimmt schon fest. Sehen wir, was der uns bringt.
> ...




Jo! So sehe ich das auch. Das Thema ist ja nun wirklich ausgequetscht worden. Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal!

Wulli


----------



## Esox_Maximus (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bericht zur Boardiekuttertour 2006*

SO, ich bin jetzt gerade von meiner ganz privaten BKT Revenge Tour auf der MS Simone zurück. Das Wichtigste zuerst, Ich hatte meinen Fisch.

In Eckernförde angekommen, ein kurzer Blick zur Simone und ein innerer Aufschrei. Es war der gleiche Skipper wie auf der BKT.
Die Tour heute ging richtung Stoller Grund wo wir in Gesellschaft mit der Langeland1 (glaube ich) und der Blauort waren. Hier fing ich auch meinen ersten Dorsch(45cm)  auf der Simone. Der erste Fisch der gefangen wurde war allerdings ein ca 70 cm und richtig fetter Hornhecht. Nach einem weiteren Dorsch von ca 45 cm fing ich noch eine Doublette von 2 "endesechzigern" was leider von meinem Nachbarn mit einem Dreier ( 85er als Trumpf und 2 70er als Beiwerk) leicht übertrumpft wurde. Gegen Mittag haben wir denn den Stoller Grund verlassen und sind weiter Richtung Osten ( ich glaube die Stelle heißt Gabelflach oder so ähnlich) gefahren. Da die Marine leider der Meinung war ihre Restliche Munition abfeuern zu müssen. An der einen Stelle wurden gleichzeitig 10 Fische gelandet, leider keiner von mir da ich gerade eine Perrücke auf der Rolle hatte. Leider ging dann ab ca 13.30 Uhr nichts mehr und das obwohl genügend Echos zu sehen waren (konnte mich selber davon überzeugen.)
In der Endabrechnung konnte ich 4 gute und 3 nichtso gute Dorsche verhaften der Beste hatte 10 Fische.
Insg. waren 13 Angler an Board.

Ich fand es im Vergleich zur BKT schon ne gute Steigerung.

Achso ja eine kleine Geschichte die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will. Einer der Angler an Board (nicht ich) meinte der Pilker alleine reicht wohl nicht und hat dann gleichmal seine Rute hinterher geworfen. Diese konnte aber von dem Smutje ( keine Ahnung wie er heißt aber er hat bei uns auch gekocht) durchaus gekonnt mit seinem Pilker im Wurf gefangen und sicher gelandet werden. (Kein Spruch, ist wirklich passiert.)

So, habe Fertig


----------

